# OOB Review - The She-Creature - Executive Replicas



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Executive Replicas' The She-Creature Statue

HYPNOTISED! You will definitely be hypnotised by this stunning release from Executive Replicas. And yes, I plan on talking this one up.
The last thing I remember was lying back comfortably in the warm Executive Replicas' office..... counting backwards....... and I was getting very sleepy.......










Behind the Scenes
According to Randy Palmer's article in Cinefantastique May 1990 (the one with the cool colour photo of the She-Creature on the front), Paul Blaisdell was signed up to design/build two new monsters for a couple of Sam Arkoff films. The movies were It Conquered the World and The She-Creature. Since both pictures were to be made together, Roger Corman could only direct one, so Edward L. Cahn was assigned to direct The She-Creature. Blaisdell accepted the challenge of doing both monsters and spent most of his time on the She-Creature as she was supposed to be mobile and would appear in close-ups in the movie.

After a period of negotiation and compromise, the She-Creature design was finally agreed upon and the dynamic duo (Paul and Jackie) began the task of building the suit out of long-johns, rubber cut into thick scale-like pieces, candles and latex, amongst other things.

This suit would have to be strong enough to enter and leave the water, so it was built to last. It lasted so well, that it was subsequently used again in Voodoo Woman (1957) and Ghost of Dragstrip Hollow (1959), with some modifications.

Interestingly, when Paul Blaisdell built the She-Creature suit and showed it to Cahn, Cahn decided to add his own touch. He sent her back for implants. Cahn wanted a SHE creature. Men!

I must have seen The She-Creature movie a dozen times over the past 10 years, mostly for glimpses of the She-Creature suit, but the story is OK too. I thought I'd watch it again recently. As soon as Dr Ted Erickson appeared, I'm thinking "Check out that high forehead. This guy would look more at home on Metaluna". As all the film buffs here know, Lance Fuller played the role of Erickson in The She-Creature and the role of Brack in This Island Earth. I can't believe I hadn't spotted that before. But then again, I usually fail to notice when my wife has her cut, too.........


Movie Poster
Based on authentic FACTS you've been reading about! Those advertising men certainly gave it their all.










Stills









Avon calling!
The 50s/60's were terrible when it came to "door to door" sellers. Beauty products, vacuum cleaners, encyclopaedia - you could buy it all. Here's Kathy Burns (left) and Jackie Blaisdell (right) telling the sales lady they aren't interested in whatever she is selling. The photo comes from Vincent Sassone on IMDb.










YouTube






*The She-Creature painted statue
Limited Edtion of 200, individually numbered on the base (The Exec Rep website says 350 worldwide. Maybe that included the red variant which hasn't been produced?)

Starring
Sculptor: Steve West
Producer: Executive Replicas
Saucer-man mold master supplied by: Earthbound Studios
Saucer-man paint master by: Steve Riojas
Authorized and approved: American Movie Classics Company

Material: Resin
Scale: ¾ approximately
Size: H 19 1/4" x W 9" x D 11"
Parts: 7
Packaging box: Full colour glossy box with photos / art on 5 sides
Inclusions: Nil
Do I need anything else?: Yes, you will need some 5 minute epoxy to glue some of the parts in place
Executive Replicas Price: US$249.99+$20 S&H within the USA
Website: http://www.executivereplicas.com/shecreature.htm
Contact: Mark Brokaw at Earthbound Studios – [email protected]*


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

What the Hypnotists' Monthly said about this statue
As you would have read, in my previous review of the Invasion of the Saucer-men statue, Executive Replicas did a deal with Earthbound Studios to release two of their Big Head garage kits as pre-painted statues. I was impressed with the outcome last time, so how did the She-Creature fare in the transition?

It is Fabulous! It has a couple of minor faults which I will cover later, but for a large pre-painted statue of these dimensions, a great likeness, excellent base diorama and a very reasonable price tag, it is a winner!

The original kit came in 10 parts. The 2 neck/shoulder fins and the teeth were separate, whereas those 3 parts are now assembled at the factory. The remainder of the parts break-up is the same. The only other addition on the statue is the rod which is glued into the ball mount on the base, which inserts through a corresponding hole in the socket, to keep everything safe..

Overall, the paint work is well done. It is certainly nice to see a larger colour palette used and gives the She-Creature some additional eye-catching appeal. Hopefully the pictures below give you a good idea of the overall look.

As mentioned above, I only discovered a few minor issues along the way, which I will point out in the photos and text below, but none of them detract from its display qualities.

If you want some instant gratification, a great talking piece, or would like to show your family and friends what all those kits COULD look like, once you get around to painting them, then these pre-painted statues are what you are looking for.

This is an Executive Replicas product and is available from their website above.

Most people in the garage kit world know Mark Brokaw (Earthbound Studios) for his impeccable molding/casting service and his fantastic line of BigHead kits. He also does molding work for some of the big names in the pre-paint world. His service is second to none and he selling a few She-Creature pre-paints as well. I recommend you contact him and ask about the She-Creature and Saucer-man pre-paints.

When you awaken, you will email Mark.............. SNAP ........ :idea: Mmmmm....think I might email Mark.



*Journey back in time and visit your past self........*

Mark sent my She-Creature in its original outer shipping box. The glossy colour box is a perfect fit inside the shipping box and houses the 2 halves of styrofoam which hold all the parts which are wrapped in soft plastic bags, safely in place. The box arrived safely in Australia, so the packaging appears to do the job.
The striking paint job is clearly visible as soon as you start unpacking the parts. I think they did a great job following Steve Riojas' master.
As you can see. a little assembly is required, but nothing terribly challenging.









The paint work on the base is excellent. The nameplate isn't as well done when viewed up close, but fine from normal viewing distances - it just needs a touch up here and there.
Note the additional rod protruding from the ball on top. It ensures the head doesn't fall off the base. It can be wiggled free if you wish to use another method.









A shot from the left rear.









The base. Soft rubber feet ensure you don't damage your wife's favourite piece of fine furniture.









The colours are rich and look great.









The statue uses the same ball and socket method as the kit to mount the head to the base. Most kit builders would have either pinned the head to the ball or wrapped the ball in masking tape for a tighter fit. The pre-paint comes with a metal rod installed so the head can't fall off the base. Good idea!
Now, remember those issues I mentioned. On mine, I couldn't get the head to sit exactly where I wanted it. Eventually, I discovered the hole that was drilled into the socket on the head was a bit off-centre. I wasn't game to use a bigger drill on it, so I elected to use a small file. I gently filed away one side to make a larger hole and that did the trick.









The antennae/feelers are all thoughtfully marked with L and R. If you look at the picture on the box, you can't go wrong when fitting these.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Here is the rear dorsal fin. The She-Creature suit had a double row of these fins down the rear to disguise the zipper in the middle.
It comes with a timber dowel which is used to position the fin in the correct position.









The antennae can just be inserted into those keyed slots, but I would either blu-tac or glue them in (maybe you could install a couple of small magnets).
I know how you guys and girls like to play with your kits.









The She-Creature's hair looks great.
As you can see there are 2 holes in the She-Creature's back to position the dorsal fin, but only one dowel in the dorsal fin.
The dowel must be glued into the top hole for the correct fit. 5 minute epoxy would be your safest bet.









Here she is, standing just over 19" tall to the top of her antennae. Looks awesome!



















The collar fins are assembled at the factory. On mine, the She-Creature's right collar fin doesn't quite fit into the slot and you can see the white glue under it (centre of photo).
The glue isn't noticeable under normal lighting...... just using the flash. And the fit looks fine when I display her on top of my shelves.
Now, to be really picky, you may also see an air bubble on her left collar fin on the 4th ridge from the bottom. Now I say air bubble, but you might say wear and tear for a creature this age.
Once again, it still diplays perfectly. If you had a similar issue, a tiny amount of modelling putty and a tiny paint touch-up would easily resolve the issue.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

One VERY COOL She-Creature









Thank you Executive Replicas!!! 50s Monster fans would have to be happy with this.









My painted collection is growing!  










Mark only has a few of these to sell, so I wouldn't be waiting. Here is his email address - [email protected]
Ask him about his Big Head kits and B Movie clock whilst you're at it!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

gomontoya said:


> Ask him about his Big Head kits and B Movie clock whilst you're at it!


He is producing the B-Movie clock again? I have the Universal monster clock and it is hanging in our dining room but I was interested in the B-movie clock as well. Can't have too many clocks, especially when they are geeky! Oh, and this bust is great too although I don't care for them in such a large size myself. The paint job is simply fantastic. I'd rather have a bunch of little busts circling the clock!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> He is producing the B-Movie clock again?


Hi Bob,

Maybe your question was rhetorical....... but just in case it wasn't........ Yes, the B Movie Clock is avialable. Just send an email off to Mark and ask about the details. [email protected]

Mark is easy to deal with, so making an enquiry doesn't lock you into buying one 

He did produce a MINI Monster of Piedras Blancas bust that you might be interested in. Very similar to the BigHead but only about 4" tall overall, I think. Let me know if you want a photo of that (or ask Mark, of course).

Good luck.

David


----------

